

200,000 private Snapchat images astray - PaulSec
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=no&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dagbladet.no%2F2014%2F10%2F10%2Fnyheter%2Finnenriks%2Fteknologi%2Fmobil%2Fsnapchat%2F35661463%2F&edit-text=&act=url

======
ElCapitanMarkla
I'm pretty sure this is a fake. This Kenny Withers guy - (NSFW)
[http://kennywithers.com/featured-online-marketing-
articles/t...](http://kennywithers.com/featured-online-marketing-articles/the-
snappening-snapchat-accounts-hacked/) seems to be posting it to a bunch of
different news sites who are all reporting it now.

Tineye some of the images that are purportedly from the "leak", the few that
I've checked have been around for a long time.

~~~
SaturateDK
This is interesting, as he seems to be working in Marketing it could be a
stunt, right?

~~~
bhouston
A stunt that is designed to kill the app Snapsave.

~~~
tonylemesmer
but doesn't it also brilliantly highlight the inherent problem with Snapchat?

------
awjr
The more interesting thing about this is that it is likely to result in a
higher 'hit' rating of nude/risky pics as somebody using snapsave inherently
is intentionally attempting to keep pictures the sender knew were going to be
automatically deleted.

Another concern would be the age range in these pictures. I personally
perceive snapchat as a 'young' persons app. I have a feeling a lot of these
pictures will be classified as child porn (sub 18 pics).

~~~
Lrigikithumer
Snapchat is a very young people oriented app 50% of all users are aged 13-17
which almost definitely means that there are significant amounts of illegal
pictures being hosted. This brings in an interesting area of questioning, does
this mean that Snapsave could get in any sort of legal trouble for storing
these images?

The hackers in this case have compromised a lot of young peoples intimate
images which I imagine would make them very liable and open themselves up to
legal troubles in that domain too, and I can't help but feel sorry for the
people who did send these pictures who had them stored against their knowledge
by someone they may have cared about and are now out there for any perv to
grab a copy of.

~~~
icebraining
_This brings in an interesting area of questioning, does this mean that
Snapsave could get in any sort of legal trouble for storing these images?_

I find it hard to believe, what makes Snapsave different from any other file
hosting service? As far as I know, no service provider is liable unless they
are aware of any specific illegal content being uploaded.

------
praseodym
So Snapsave, which saves photos and videos received in Snapchat on your own
device, also uploads them to their servers? That's pretty damn creepy.

~~~
3fuff
As do all the internet nodes, mobile network hubs and their accompanying
spy/malware, that your pics use to travel from your phone to those servers...

~~~
duaneb
Those aren't intentionally indexed and persisted.

------
kbart
I still don't get it. How people can seriously believe that something you send
to another, uncontrollable device can be displayed once but impossible to be
saved for later use? This had to happen, sooner or later.

~~~
userbinator
Good question. A lot of people don't believe in DRM, which operates on a very
similar principle, but maybe because Snapchat is perceived as user-friendly
while DRM isn't?

It's not as if they don't know about the analogue hole either - a lot of
people who have absolutely no clue about how a computer works will, when asked
to take a screenshot, point their camera/phone at the monitor.

------
pgl
More information can be found here: [http://kennywithers.com/featured-online-
marketing-articles/t...](http://kennywithers.com/featured-online-marketing-
articles/the-snappening-snapchat-accounts-hacked/)

Edit: NSFW, sorry for not noting that earlier.

~~~
bruceb
That guy is a piece of shit for actually posting some of the pics. Can we find
out who he does business with. Who hires him?

~~~
ElCapitanMarkla
I'm betting it's fake. I tineyed a few of those pics from the "leak" and
they've been around for ages.

------
ghshephard
So - what are the odds that this is yet another spoof?

------
C7E0F338E42448
what is a private snap?

~~~
rasz_pl
its an oxymoron

------
bruceb
I wonder if this will hurt snapchat. $10bil valuation and this breach hits at
the heart of their product. Maybe yahoo can withdraw their $20mil if they have
not actually handed it over.

